# Got official ICS



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Checked this morning and had the ICS update.
Told them to go for it.
When it finished I did not have root BUT I had followed this forums advice and installed by VooDoo Rootkeeper. I ran it and WHAM! Root was back. Thank you so much for all the help.

I did not have a customized ROM, only root and it worked great.

I have kind of slowed down on the ROMs but so glad to know you are here when I need help. The two recent additions to my apps are the RootKeeper and Root Check Basic.

After the root, I went to my Titanium Backup and it told me I did not have root. Went to Root Basic and it told me I did have root. Shut down my MAXX, started it up, and Titanium Backup worked fine.

I live in New England, incase you are checking the regional rollouts or maybe every one else had checked and already had it. But I am very happy to have the update and this forum.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

marsha12151 said:


> Checked this morning and had the ICS update.
> Told them to go for it.
> When it finished I did not have root BUT I had followed this forums advice and installed by VooDoo Rootkeeper. I ran it and WHAM! Root was back. Thank you so much for all the help.
> 
> ...


Do you like ICS so far? I live in Florida and have not got the update yet...


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

ics+safestrap2.0 loving it..now who has a wifi hotspot apk that works?


----------

